# Pregnant and suffering IBS D - how to calm it?



## Katekate35 (Jul 6, 2021)

Hi!
I’m 25 weeks pregnant and despite reading over and over about how I should be constipated, I am the opposite. 
I always had loose and nervous bowel habits but now it’s a bit different and sometimes I need to go immediately when I get up and often again during the day & often get cramps and need to find a toilet.
I used to take mebevarine but now I can’t  
I’ve recently been having a lot of stomach acid, nausea & burping and occasional vomiting in the mornings but tested negative for H pylori.
I feel like my whole system is very “upset“ by perhaps a combination of stress, hormones and general squashed organs and I wanted to ask if anyone has had similar issues and if anything helped?
Thank you!


----------



## flankking (Mar 19, 2020)

Do you have IBS prior to pregnancy?


----------



## JohanaHuber12 (5 mo ago)

Hi Katekate35,
I sympathise with you. I’ve been in your situation before and frankly, it has been quite stressful to deal with IBS, especially in pregnancy, but what has helped me is natural therapies.
Medical medications and surgical procedures have never been my favourite because they might be intrusive or cause our body to undergo a great shock.
So I sought some alternative remedies, ending up settling for traditional Chinese medicine. Recently I have been using some herbal supplements to get rid of IBS. I have noticed a huge benefit and they worked for me for sure. I would highly recommend it but everyone has a different experience. Still, if you feel that you need some more information, I came across this article while researching. 
Chinese Medicine For IBS - Get To The Root Cause | TCM Blog


----------

